

There are 2.4 billion people on the Internet. We should get to know each other. - codybrown
http://twopointfourbillion.com

======
p4bl0
[meta] Why is this not on the frontpage? I see links with less than 10 points
from an hour ago there, but not this link with more than 10 points from less
than half an hour ago. Not that I care that much for this particular link, but
it seems strange.

 _Edit:_ seems to be there now (approx. 20 minutes later). Maybe there was
some change in the ranking algorithm recently? I don't believe I saw it acting
like this before.

------
filip01
I like the idea. Some feedback: I started filling out the form but once I
realised there was ~10 input fields and not ~2 I just quit. Also, something
tells me that you're more likely to actually deliver good matches if you make
everything simpler. Not only will you be able to handle the data in a good way
but you'll probably have more people join.

------
jesalg
Very cool. A similar idea had been buzzing around in my head for the last
couple of months - you enter some attributes about yourself and on the other
end get 1 match per week with whom you should connect with. Great way to meet
new people. You guys beat me to it! Would love to see how this evolves.

EDIT:

After filling out the form, I think some things can be combined/simplified to
make it easier to parse: \- Many twitter users I follow tend to be the authors
of the blogs I read as well. Maybe just connect with Twitter and get a listing
of all the people I follow? \- Also what format should the songs be listed in?
or maybe just keep that limited to artists & bands. \- Utilize Facebook Graph
to pre-populate interests, music, movies.

------
morganwilde
Well it definitely provided some mental projections into how wonderful would
it be to have more people around me that are interested in achieving the same
things. Filling out those forms felt nice and regardless of the results, I
feel strangely satisfied.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Interesting. I had a similar reaction.

There must be something to the idea, even if this isn't an ideal
implementation.

------
shared4you
It says "Anonymous and secure", but I don't see HTTPS in the URL. When I
prefix <https://> Firefox complains about untrusted certificate. Am I missing
something?

~~~
josh_miller
Sorry about that! I think the "Secure" copy is a bit misleading. We'll take
that down.

What we meant to communicate with "Anonymous and Secure" is, "Feel free to be
completely honest because we won't show this information to anyone else, and
we won't even ask for your name or identity!"

It was a weekend project finished on little sleep. Sorry abou the "secure"
bit.

~~~
lucb1e
You can get free https certificates at <https://startssl.com>

On a first glance they don't look too high-tech and trustworthy, but for
example <https://lucb1e.com> seems to be valid in all browsers.

------
caffeinewriter
I'd love to have some way to add more interests after the fact, because I
immediately realized I wanted to add one more thing after I hit submit. Maybe
just even resubmit the form with the same email. Or enter your email and it'll
bring up a profile. Something like that.

------
rjtavares
Are you going to update the domain name to keep up with Internet growth? That
might be expensive...

~~~
L4mppu
They could buy domain names in advance so they can get them cheaper because
they are not yet relevant.

------
lucb1e
Didn't look at the website yet, but just from the link: Try Google+. I don't
know most people that I circled there. Not that I have Facebook, but when I
look at Facebook with others it's more like talking to people you already
know. With Google+' trending topics (I don't think Facebook has that, nor is
Facebook as content-oriented as Google+) it's easy to see others posting about
a popular subject, see their profile and posts, and circle them. And of course
exploring topics you like with the Google+ search.

Edit: Submitted. Let's see where this goes :)

------
Ianvdl
The button isn't working for me (Tested in Firefox 18 and Chrome 24), could
anyone explain what the output looks like?

------
opyate
Are you planning multilingual support?

------
akshayagarwal
Is this yet another social network?

~~~
L4mppu
It seems only to connect people and let them figure communicating together.

